
Diesel vs. electric powertrains for heavy duty applications - aronpye
https://futureoftechnology.co.uk/video/heavy-duty-powertrains-what-is-the-best-energy-source/
======
aronpye
Raw youtube video is here:
[https://youtu.be/5Xz0WudBEUI](https://youtu.be/5Xz0WudBEUI)

